# State Police Question



## djbfc (Nov 2, 2005)

I know MSP is considered the pinnacle of State Police jobs, but how is NH's reputation and how hard is it to get on there? They seem to have a different testing process than MA?


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

djbfc said:


> I know MSP is considered the pinnacle of State Police jobs, but how is NH's reputation and how hard is it to get on there? They seem to have a different testing process than MA?


Have you ever considered the VT State Police?


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Foremost reputation of the NHSP=*Incredibly low pay.*


----------

